# Mp4 Zen



## ryouinterested

Hi there,i have a Creative Zen mp4,when i connect the mp4 to my pc,windows finds it,but it wont recognize it,so... i can`t browse my stuff,anyone has a sugestion?
btw : windows xp sp2
and the mp4 is this one : http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8043/5510203401hy1.jpg


----------

